# Top Survival Guns



## meetingkeith (Aug 7, 2015)

Interesting article...just hope it's not old news around here A Prioritized Top 5 List of the Best Guns For Any Survival Situation | ArmsBearingCitizen.com


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't plan to hunt to survive, so homestead defense is my priority. That said, 

1. large bore belt pistol
2. backup to number 1
3. hideout gun
4. combat rifle
5. shotgun, in case a chance for hunting presents itself

Detail:

1. Colt 1911 .45 auto
2. ditto
3. Kahr PM9 9mm and/or Smith .38 snubbie
4. Ruger Mini-14 in .223
5. 12 gauge Winchester turkey gun


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Belgian Browning semi-22

M1A match 308

Ithaca 37 12 ga

Colt/Springfield M1911 45

pre-64 M70 Winchester 30-06


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

30-06 rifle
22 rifle 
12 ga shotgun
ammo


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

30-06 m-1 garand
ak 47
22 rifle Marlin lever action.
12 gauge 870 Remington
Glock 21

this is my dream being as all my firearms were lost in a boating accident on Lake Erie. I would if possible repeat the list for just in case. Nothing fancy but utterly reliable.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I disagree with the order, by far the best survival gun and the one EVERY American, prepper or not is a 12 gauge shotgun. Its not the best at any role but it can fill any needed role with proper ammunition. It can take anything from small game to brown bear, it can provide security and defense, and with a pump or even a single//double barrel it is among the most reliable weapons you can have. It would suck to only pick one gun but if I had to pick one make no question it would be my Mossberg 500.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

No surprises here, tnx for posting.
Pretty much a middle of the roader.
The best gun controversy will never end just like the cartridge one.
Simply, one needs a self defense handgun, dual purpose shotgun, 
dual purpose rifle for self defense and medium game hunting.
Last but not least, a 22 rimfire rifle for small game.
The type of actions i leave up to the individuals taste and finances.

Myself for the minimums;
m14-m1a type in 7.62 nato.
Ruger 10-22 in 22 rimfire
a scoped bolt 22 rimfire for quiet hunting if needed.
Sig or glock in 9mm.
12 gage pump, remington 870 with riot barrel and extended mag tube, insertable choked 30 inch.

These i have+.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

12 or 20 ga depending on what you can handle
22 s.l,lr rifle (bolt or pump action)
a magnum handgun - for most this will be a 357 Magnum. it will shoot 38 Wadcutter, 38 JHP, 38 JHP+P, and 357 magnum. It is hard to find a more universal pistol.
A rifle that fires a "hunting" cartridge. (probably a 308 Winchester)
a "battle rifle" AR15, AR10, AK, SKS - this is to use in the off chance that you are besieged by more than a few attackers and engage them at medium to long range.

The first four are "survival guns" which are meant to keep you alive and feed you under conditions where nature is your worst enemy.
Battle guns - whether they are rifles or pistols are not something I put much faith in. I am not military and if I am attacked by a military force I would have to retreat to a safe spot and use guerrilla tactics to take them out one at a time.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> No surprises here, tnx for posting.
> Pretty much a middle of the roader.
> The best gun controversy will never end just like the cartridge one.
> Simply, one needs a self defense handgun, dual purpose shotgun,
> ...


Good choices!

My collection

Mossberg 500 with accu chokes
Adams Arms Piston Ar-15
Smith & Wesson M&P .40
Savage/Stevens Model 64 .22 LR
Mosin Nagant
NEF Single Shot 410
.50 cal Muzzle loader
Ruger LCP .380
Hi Point C9 9mm

I feel pretty good about my guns although I would like to add an American 30 cal rifle, something like a .308, 30-06, or a 30-30.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I would say just a handgun and a rifle or shotgun-or both I guess -then learn everything you can about them ,what they can and can not do 
it is a big misconception that a person needs a bunch of fire arms .
for me I would just settle with a 12 gauge it is simple easy to use versatile and cheap. 
if you don't have some place to go and you don't want to stay were you are the travel light is the best solution carrying around a bunch of ammo and weapons is a bad idea.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I have considered owning a fire arm. I basically agree with the list in the article.
Ruger 10 22 300 dollars
S&W m&p in 9 mill 450 dollars
Reasonable AR rifle you choose 800 dollars 
Remington 870 in 12 325 dollars
A big investment of around two grand.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Couple Glock 10mm's and a AR-10. If those don't take care of your problems your tactics suck. Keep it simple.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

.30-06 Rifle
.22 LR Rifle
.22 LR Handgun
Centerfire Handgun
12 Ga. Shotgun


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

alterego said:


> I have considered owning a fire arm. I basically agree with the list in the article.
> Ruger 10 22 300 dollars
> S&W m&p in 9 mill 450 dollars
> Reasonable AR rifle you choose 800 dollars
> ...


One good rifle will cost that.

Get the pump shotgun first. Slugs buck and bird ammo and you will be close to a grand.

It took me 20 years to learn to shoot, good, think about that and the time and practice, then about expense. I was not happy until I shot 500 rounds out of my favorite rifles, and then made handloads for each.

Shotguns are a different tool. They can be devastating with slugs or buck on big targets, but you have limitations on range, learn that. Birdshot allows you to take small game and birds.

Most people can't hit a thing with a pistol. Look at the gang bangers, in da city. Too bad they can't shoot well, we'd have less of them. A good pistol with practice will get you yards instead of feet accuracy. Growing up in the sticks, I stalked woodchucks, shooting single action, I could flip them at 50 yds


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> One good rifle will cost that.
> 
> Get the pump shotgun first. Slugs buck and bird ammo and you will be close to a grand.
> 
> ...


Good point about practice, without trigger time a weapon can become a liability if the time comes that you need it. Thats part of the reason that I'm being a good boy and standing pat with what I have in my collection now instead of running out and getting a 30 cal rifle, the other part being I don't need any more debt and I have a lot of stuff that I should get first. Still though, one day I will face the decision of AR-10 vs M1A!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I can't argue the choices made, the .22 for the amount of ammo a person can stock and carry. The semi auto 8mm pistol. But, if I was forced to only choose one, like others, it'd be the 12 ga. shotgun.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

12 gauge shotgun. Ammo literally laying around, versatile, powerful and manageable. the old .22 has all but disappeared from my armory.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Umm, Red Ryder, Baseball Bat and a Cell Phone to call 911... You people are all nuts. Guns are bad. I see it on TV everyday. Oh, and pay no attention to my avatar. ISIS hacked my account and put that there. I can't figure out how to get rid of it. Maybe I should contact Hillary's tech support. They seem to be pretty good at making things disappear.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Survival guns? 
Top of my list is the one (what ever it may be) that I have with me when I need it. Other than that the topic is entirely subjective and should be treated as such.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I agree that everyone should have all the listed type of weapons for a survival situation but definitely not in that order.

Shotgun
Pistol
Rifle
22 rifle
22 pistol


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

It's difficult to "prioritize" weapons for me, simply because "survival" is a dynamic situation. It always changes...which means that when 5 minutes ago your 12 gauge was the right tool for the job, the "now" might warrant a long range scoped rifle, or an AR. Also, since most of us ALWAYS have a pistol within arms reach (or better yet, on our person), I'd be tempted to remove a pistol as a "survival" weapon simply because for me, it's like wearing shoes. I always wear shoes or boots, just like I'm always packing a pistol. Calibers vary from day to day depending on how much bang I want (or can carry based on wardrobe selection). 

So for me, I would likely be taking the weapon system for which I had the most carryable ammo available to me. And in going with the "right tool for the job" theme...I would adapt my tactics to best utilize the chosen weapon system. There is no best weapon for "every scenario" for me.


----------



## SerenityTactical (Aug 17, 2015)

From my perspective ideal survival guns are chambered in common calibre's.

This presents greater opportunity of ammo re supply in an extended WROL.

.22, 9mm, 5.56, 7.62x39, 7.62.51, 12ga

My best picks are;

.22 Sig Sauer 522 Carbine
.22 Advantage Arms Glock conversion 
9mm Glock 19 Pistol
7.62x51 FN FAL L1A1 Carbine
7.62x51 FN SCAR25 Carbine
12ga. Benelli M4 Super 90 Shotgun


----------



## jimrose (Sep 15, 2015)

My top survival guns/calibers.

1. The 22LR pistol and rifle. Many uses 
2. The 223/556 ar and bolt action. Can be used for self defense. And for hunting. And is extremely cheap to reload.
3. The 308/762x51 ar and bolt action. 
This is my favorite hunting and home defense round. And the reason is that it is the only large caliber bullet that is cheap to reload.
4. 9MM pistols and very cheap to reload.

5. 12 gauge shotgun.

I have not selected a brand or specific firearm. Because I have these as my primary calibers and reload all of them except the 22lr. I buy as many different types of guns in these calibers as I can. I have other calibers /guns I like also. But someone said to list your top 5 and why.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> 30-06 m-1 garand
> ak 47
> 22 rifle Marlin lever action.
> 12 gauge 870 Remington
> ...


You were so close until you said glock. Why. Why did you say it.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Seneca said:


> Survival guns?
> Top of my list is the one (what ever it may be) that I have with me when I need it. Other than that the topic is entirely subjective and should be treated as such.


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

alterego said:


> You were so close until you said glock. Why. Why did you say it.


I like Glocks. I also like 1911s. While I would be happy with either I feel Glock just has an edge in reliability for truly abysmal conditions.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Mine would be a Marlin Lever Action (the original semi-auto rifle). One in 22 S/L/LR and 45/70. I have enough reloading supplies & 22 ammo to last 5 civil wars or SHTF scenarios. For a handgun I like my 45 Colt.



1895gunner


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Survival guns?
> Top of my list is the one (what ever it may be) that I have with me when I need it. Other than that the topic is entirely subjective and should be treated as such.


Dang..you took the words right of the mouth of some of us. What a smarty pants you are. Some of these folks watch way too much TV.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Glock may well be THE best SHTF pistol available.
They always work.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Before that rebel group came by wanting gun donations to run down south and fight the Mexican drug cartel, my range of options to match the scenario was broad. Not counting hunting calibers and only what I bought for survival uses:

AR's
308 Scout
Tactical mini 14 (with the later model heavy flared barrel)
12 gauges
10/22
9 mm's - keep err kept um a little light so my wife will err would shoot with me


----------



## jimrose (Sep 15, 2015)

Of course my favorite ar is a stag arms 6.8 caliber hunter model.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

With guns you need a boat, you will not convince anyone you lost them all in a boating accident if you don't a boat.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Seneca said:


> With guns you need a boat, you will not convince anyone you lost them all in a boating accident if you don't a boat.


Except in my case where I scuttled the boat. Had to. Pirates.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

22lr - M&P 15-22
5.56 - AR 15 SBR
7.62 - AR 10
12ga - PA 459
45 Auto - P250 
9mm - CZ75B
BUG - P938


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Seneca said:


> With guns you need a boat, you will not convince anyone you lost them all in a boating accident if you don't a boat.


well I don't have a boat cause it sank with my guns::saber::


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

A gun would be nice. A rifle and a pistol would be nicer.

Honestly, If you're hunting to stay alive, you're probably not going to be alive for long. Same goes with the ultimate combat/multipurpose whatever you think you're gonna need. If you're thinking you need a 308-22-357-50bmg-556-12 gauge-ect to get it done, you live in a real bad neighborhood and haven't stored enough chow and water and seeds.

Don't get me wrong, I have most of them, but the only thing that matters is what I can carry for any distance, and my primary rifle and pistol is going to defend and hunt and anything else just fine, just like anyone elses. 

Having something for every occasion is a luxury. Maybe for a lot of folks it is a luxury better spent in food or saving up for a generator, or other stuff. I love guns, been wrapped up in them for years, but I'm seeing a little light in that you can't eat them, and you can carry one or maybe two.

If you're into it, awesome go for it have a ball. If you're prepping, think about it for a minute.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

If Ya'll really get into SHTF, I would suggest that Ya'll's best strategy is the time spent on evacuation. Got a boat? LEAVE!. JMHO. 
Nobody wants their family to exist through SHTF. Once again JMHO.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

The article was the same bs broad spectrum catchall as most "survival" articles. Reminds me of one that had "pistol" and "revolver" as two completely different "types" of gun. 

For a survival rifle, in the sense of what a "survival" rifle is, any reliable breakdown that can be stored and transported and abused is viable. 

I like my Henry Repeating Arms AR-7. It is about as loud as a Daisy bb gun, very accurate at a distance I would trust any other .22, compact, easy to assemble/disassemble, and the whole package fits in a water resistant buttstock that floats. 

So, from a "survival" standpoint, it's awesome. 

If we are talking "bug in survival" just put an M2 on every corner of the house and call it a day.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

As in Ma Deuce, or M2 Carbine?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

MA duce. 
I guess m2 carbine is better than asking m2 lensatic compass lol.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You guys just need to switch to 20mm already. I mean .50 is soooo world war one.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Do they make a good holster for the Apache attack helicopter?


----------

